# Musical parts of cartoons.



## Rydian (Aug 30, 2010)

Western, not anime.



I always liked the musical parts of Fievel Goes West, though I haven't seen the first movie (An American Tail) in a while.


----------



## Ryupower (Aug 30, 2010)

i know that movie
RAWHIDE


i have the move on VHS tape


----------



## Rydian (Aug 30, 2010)

Ryupower said:
			
		

> RAWHIDE


Oh man, my favorite part of that is near the end when it's got the row of owls, and the smallest one sings with the deep cowboy voice. XD


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 30, 2010)

I was always annoyed when the characters would just sing. This is one of the reasons I didn't like Disney movies that much.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 31, 2010)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> I was always annoyed when the characters would just sing. This is one of the reasons I didn't like Disney movies that much.


I like when the song actually pushes the story forward, and isn't just two minutes of repeating what you already know.


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 31, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> flameiguana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 for both of you


----------



## Helenwh (Aug 31, 2010)

I also like those songs. This is the reason why I like Walt Disney cartoon.


----------



## pitman (Aug 31, 2010)

My favorite is Somewhere out there from the original An American Tail.

I heard that there are like a bajillion movies were made after the two movies, I fear that they are just pure cash-in crap, just like any sequel to the original A Land Before Time.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 31, 2010)

And how could I forget the best friend in the history of forever?



Though this falls into the "shit we already know" category, it was run as a standalone fill-in-an-empty-gap commercial instead of interrupting the actual show's runtime.


----------



## Depravo (Aug 31, 2010)

Still fucking weird. But cool.


----------

